# Database Discussions > MS SQL Server 7/MS SQL Server 2000 >  Cluster failover ?

## ezecastle

Hi I just set up a new cluster and everything was working.  Now when I try to test failovers like unplug the public network card etc...

The cluster group fails over correctly but my data and log array's dont failover.  

So I unplug the network cable from node 1 (active) the cluster group with the IP, name, and Quorum disk fails over to node 2 but the other groups sql data and sql log stay on node1 and dont failover.

Any ideas?

TIA

----------


## ezecastle

If I do a hard shutdown of node 1 all resources failover correctly to node 2.  The disk resources for data and logs dont failover when I initiate the failover just the Cluster group fails over.

The strange thing is this was working yesterday correctly and now today it's not.

----------


## ezecastle

If I add all resources to the main cluster group and initiate a failover all resources fail over.

If I place the log and data drives in their own groups and then initiate a failover in the cluster group the log and data drives do not failover.

any ideas?

thanks

----------


## ezecastle

Is it OK to keep the data and log drives in the main cluster group with all the other resources?

All my failover tests run successfully if i keep them there.

----------


## rmiao

Disk resources used by sql should be in same group with sql resources since sql resource depends on those disk resources. Double check your setup.

----------


## ezecastle

Thanks, I realized that since the sql resources or shared disks that I had set up didn't have any dependencies yet they wouldn't failover.  Once I installed SQL Server and placed all the sql resources together and then performed some failover tests all tests failed over successfully.

I was getting confused when the disks wouldnt failover when performing the tests before sql was installed.

Thanks for your help!

----------


## ezecastle

If I would like to change the default port 1433 for sql server in a cluster to use a different port, how do this?  

Do I have to re-run the sql 2000 installation process and change my default port that way?  

Or can I just change it in cliconfig on both nodes.  

I'm assuming I would have to change it through the install...

Thanks for your time.

----------


## rmiao

Don't have to reinstall sql, just change port number in server network utility on all nodes and restart sql.

----------


## ezecastle

Thanks for your help.  That did the trick, I'm glad I didn't have to go through the installation again.

----------


## ezecastle

I had another question about the cluster.  This has to do with connecting.  there is a web server that needs access to the cluster from the DMZ and the Network Guys created (opened a port to the virtual IP of the cluster.  They tell me everything is set up correctly on the firewall because there is another cluster on the network set up the same way on the firewall and has no issues connecting to it from the DMZ.  So they're telling me its a SQL Cluster issue or the Cluster itself. 

I can connect fine to the cluster without any issues inside the DMZ so in my mind connecting to the cluster isn't the issue.  The issue is the firewall. 

Would you know of anything that would cause the web server not to connect to the cluster?  Is there something that i need to do on the cluster nodes?  Could it be a DNS issue?  I know that we took the 4 Static IP's from a decommissioned server that was on the network to use with the new cluster.  Could that cause a problem?

----------


## rmiao

Which virtual ip address? Cluster one or sql one? Have to open port for sql virtual ip address, then try connect with that ip address and port number. This will bypass dns completely.

----------


## ezecastle

Thanks for the reply.

The network guys set up a rule on the firewall from the DMZ to point to the virtual SQL IP.  When we try to ping the server from the DMZ it fails.  We can't connect to the server.

We can connect to the the cluster inside the DMZ just fine.

----------


## rmiao

Tried ping with ip address instead? If works, just connect to sql with ip address and port number like I said.

----------


## ezecastle

I think we figured it out.  For some reason network traffic was trying to go out on the heartbeat Nic. I set up the HB to be 10.10.10.10 with SM of 255.0.0.0 but I guess this turned into a bit bucket and anthing trying to go out was hitting this network.  

We changed the SMask and clients can connect from the DMZ.

I'm still trying to understand why.

Thanks for your help.

----------


## rmiao

Use fake ip address for HB nic, that'll give you less trouble.

----------


## ezecastle

Fake?  Can you give an example.  I thought 10.10.10.10 and 255.0.0.0 are recommended HB IP's?

here is the doc that I used to configure the HB IP.  I just used what they had in example #8


http://support.microsoft.com/kb/258750

----------


## rmiao

There is no recommended HB IP's. I always use address in subnet that is not exist on my networks. The other thing to keep in mind is never connect HB nic to your network, use cross-over cable or completely isolated hub.

----------


## ezecastle

That is what I initially did.  But for some reason all the traffic was flowing through the Private network connection until we changed the subnet mask.  

Weird.

----------

